# Time to test the Flux warranty department



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow! Thats some impressive damage


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I told you it was catastrophic failure! I wasn't joking! I just wonder how long I rode them like that. I'm surprised they held together.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

its weird. my friend and I are the exact same height/weight/riding style and ride similar equipment, and he demolishes his boards and bindings. up until this year i had the same board and bindings for 10 years. i really don't get it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

It just takes the right angle and right amount of force in the right spot to do crazy damage. 

If it happens regularly to someone, then they are probably exerting this energy in that matter consistently. Stop Hulking your equipment Linville!

NS boards are serious beasts. Maybe your board wants different bindings straddling it :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The other pair of binding I destroyed were Ride SPi's on my NS Heritage. I just warped the base plate on a bad landing. Ride told me to get fucked. Fine. I put them bitches in a vice and straightened them back out. I'm still riding them nearly two years later.

What I really need to do is get my fat ass on a diet. I'm pushing about 195 right now when I should be about 170-175. Food just tastes too damn good when it's cold out!


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

flux chassis are polycarb right?

Man..completely detached...wow. Be thankful you were riding a spine in alaska :laugh: (funny but not...)


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

woooow i think that is the worst condition i have seen some bindings in due to normal riding haha. That is def warranty


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

those pics look pretty plasticy/brittle. Maybe a full aluminum heelhoop/chassis might work better for you


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

^he did bend the crap out a pair of SPI's which are all aluminium...the man needs titanium bindings....or a treadmill...you said it first! :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, Japan is currenly getting butt fucked by earthquakes and tsunamis. I don't think this does anything positive for my chances to get a quick resolution to my situation.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, Japan is currenly getting butt fucked by earthquakes and tsunamis. I don't think this does anything positive for my chances to get a quick resolution to my situation.


I love you bro, but that was kind of inappropriate. This is a mind-blowingly bad situation for them. 8.9 Earthquake is disastrous!


----------



## PredaClone (Dec 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> I love you bro, but that was kind of inappropriate. This is a mind-blowingly bad situation for them. 8.9 Earthquake is disastrous!


In times of trouble, destruction, and similar situations, humor is often used as a way to try to take a terrible situation and look to lighten the mood -- to start looking toward the day when things will be back to normal. Humor and light-heartedness is one of the strongest weapons people have in dire situations, just think of the (awful) jokes people have told in times of distress -- the Challenger accident, 9/11, Katrina...

Just saying I don't think he was trying to be inappropriate, just trying to put a bad situation in a better (humorous) light.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Understood. I know he has good intentions. He's never been the trash talking type around here


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

PredaClone said:


> Just saying I don't think he was trying to be inappropriate, just trying to put a bad situation in a better (humorous) light.


This.

Sarcasm doesn't translate through a keyboard very well sometimes.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

If you bent a pair of SPi once, I don't know why you went to Nylon baseplate after that...sounds like you put an unreal amount of force into your bindings. You need aluminium; Rome or go back to Ride (I would be interested to see what kind of damage you could to their Infinity Chassis).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The bent SPi's were kind of a freak thing. I came off of a kicker that had A LOT more pop to it than I thought and landed way in the back seat. I mean, just about directly on the tail. Through primarily sheer luck, I was able to save it and not yard sale. But in doing so, I torqued the shit out of my front leg and binding. That's what caused the baseplate to warp.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, Flux got back to me. 

Turns out I bought them on 2/09/10. There's a 1 year warranty. We'll see if they cut me a break.

If not, I guess Rome here I come... my recommendations of Flux will definitely come to an abrupt end, that's for sure.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, Flux got back to me.
> 
> Turns out I bought them on 2/09/10. There's a 1 year warranty. We'll see if they cut me a break.
> 
> If not, I guess Rome here I come... my recommendations of Flux will definitely come to an abrupt end, that's for sure.


more flux for me! haha.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

They just got back to me asking for a shipping address.

They're well on their way to making me a fan for life. Shit happens. As long as I'm happy with the product before shit happens and the company stands behind it if/when shit happens, then I'm A-OK with that!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Got my replacement today!


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol good to know as i just got some rk30's


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Flux warrantied all of my ratchets with zero hassle. They stand by their stuff.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

great they warrantied it...but they did break...and in a pretty catastrophic way. Free bindings are good, but have Flux fixed the problem? (I'm in the market for another set and am pretty turned off to Flux right now)


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*Shaka!*



linvillegorge said:


> The bent SPi's were kind of a freak thing. I came off of a kicker that had A LOT more pop to it than I thought and landed way in the back seat. I mean, just about directly on the tail. Through primarily sheer luck, I was able to save it and not yard sale. But in doing so, I torqued the shit out of my front leg and binding. That's what caused the baseplate to warp.


Hey LG, sound's like you need a pair of Shaka's; steel healhoop, compound baseplate, hinged disc...eh?


----------

